# funny



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here I got this in a email. i thought i would share it with you guys. pretty funny.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

your welcom im glad you liked it.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY (Sep 17, 2007)

:rotfl: Ahh... The dangers of methane. Thats funny as [email protected] :lol: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im glad you guys liked it and injoyed it.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

That is too funny! :lol:


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

Great one!!! :lol: :lol: The tie is the kicker!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, I hate that when it happens. -)O(-


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that clip is just like the office i work at. it could be 20 below zero and the doors are wide open just begging for some fresh air to come in.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

see as i was hitting the submit button i had to pull my shirt up over my head i am typing this while looking through fabric so excuse any spelling errors.


----------

